# Atomic RDA



## daniel craig (30/6/15)

Anyone has an atomic RDA they wanna sell in durban? I'm new to RDA'S and figured I'll start with the Atomic


----------



## Al3x (1/7/15)

I should be able to hook you up, will check when I get home


----------



## daniel craig (1/7/15)

@Al3x thanks, even a plume veil will do.


----------

